# Buying a Car



## drpennipede (Jun 7, 2011)

I just bought a villa in Sorrento. I tried to buy a car and I was told I cannot do this without a Card of Idenification. What is the quickest way to do this?


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

Car ownership and registration in Italy is linked to the owner's registered address. Therefore you cannot own and register a car in your name in Italy unless you have registered as a resident in the "Comune" where your property is located.

You will have to go to the local City Hall bringing a copy of the property deed, your "codice fiscale" and your passport, ask for the "ufficio anagrafe" and apply there for your registration in the "Anagrafe della Popolazione Residente".

You will be given an application form to fill in and sign, and in a few days (or weeks, or months, depending on the size of the "Comune" and the number of residents) some employee or city policeman should knock at your door to ascertain that you indeed live there. 

Once you are registered in the "anagrafe", you should go again to the Comune and ask for a "certificato di residenza". With that paper (and your driving license) in hand you will be able to purchase a car and register it in your name.


----------

